

"Join our limited beta today for $1" - Mightybell.com - speedracr
https://mightybell.com/home

======
dirkdeman
I'm sorry, but I wouldn't pay for being a beta user. Being a hacker myself, I
commit a lot of time when I sign up for a beta. I report bugs, and give my
opinion on what I like and what I don't like. In my opinion, a beta should
never be the paid version. In this case, I'd say 'limited beta' is just
marketing speak for an early bird deal. Which is OK, as long as you call it
that.

------
speedracr
Founder Gina Bianchini (ex-Ning) explained on launch.is that it is about
setting up correct expectations: it'll have a strong "premium" component to it
after launch, so apparently they don't want anyone to expect different.

I find it an interesting move given the large number of beta signups pages
these days, but wouldn't sign up for MB, either.

------
nurik
I agree with dirkdeman: make it free for beta users we provide feedback etc or
change it to an early signup offer...the idea seems to very good indeed. It
reminds me of the Game startup by Andrew Hsu:
<http://www.andrewhsu.com/projects/gamestudio.htm>.

